# montageständer im decatlon



## amg 2 (18. Oktober 2008)

war heute im decatlon und habe mir dort einen ständer gekauft, war im angebot für 49.
macht einen guten eindruck .
wer so was sucht , ein paar hatten sie noch.


----------



## amg 2 (18. Oktober 2008)

ein paar bilder ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONA_pepe (18. Oktober 2008)

Den gibt es auch bei ebay zum selben Preis.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Oktober 2008)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Den gibt es auch bei ebay zum selben Preis.



hast den Versand schon berechnet?  

@amg 2 

schöne gabel ;-)


----------



## KONA_pepe (20. Oktober 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hast den Versand schon berechnet?
> 
> @amg 2
> 
> schöne gabel ;-)




Ok.... neuer Versuch.


Des Teil gibts bei ebay für 40 - 50 ohne Versandkosten, wodurch er bei 40 am Ende so viel wie der ausm Decathlon kosten würde.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Oktober 2008)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Ok.... neuer Versuch.
> 
> 
> Des Teil gibts bei ebay für 40 - 50 ohne Versandkosten, wodurch er bei 40 am Ende so viel wie der ausm Decathlon kosten würde.



Dann kaufe ich doch lieber beim Händler da weiß ich wenigstens was ich habe und auch 100% das ichs bekomme.


----------



## KONA_pepe (20. Oktober 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dann kaufe ich doch lieber beim Händler da weiß ich wenigstens was ich habe und auch 100% das ichs bekomme.



Dann mach das mein Guter 

Allerdings hat nicht jeder einen Decathlon in der Nähe und mein Beitrag diente nur als weitere Bezugquelle des oben gezeigten Produkts, das als Massenware umgelabelt auch auf ebay zu finden ist.


----------



## amg 2 (20. Oktober 2008)

habe mal bei ebay nachgesehen , es gibt momentan 1 anbieter der will 49â¬ + versandkosten.
rose hat den gleichen fÃ¼r ca. 79-89â¬.
wollte ledglich, leuten bei denen ein decathlon in der nÃ¤he ist, einen tip geben.
vorteil- mann kann sich das ding live ansehen und endscheiden ob er was ist.
kaufe auch lieber beim hÃ¤ndler vor ort und bin auch bereit z.b. in einem guten bike laden etwas mehr zubezahlen . ansehen , beraten lassen und wenn was ist kann ich vor ort was machen.
wenn alle nur noch im net kaufen gibt es bald keine lÃ¤den mehr.


----------



## amg 2 (20. Oktober 2008)

hey bueschi , 
was macht deine durin ????


----------



## Da Anhänger (21. Oktober 2008)

> amg 2
> AW: montageständer im decatlon
> hey bueschi ,
> was macht deine durin ????



seine durin wird derzeit gut eingefahren..und dient als werbezweck um den leuten mal farbe beizubringen und zu zeigen das gabeln nicht nur weiß und schwarz sind!

gruß

P.S david der gabel gehts bei mir blendent!ich hab dei 80mm schon 3mal voll ausgenutzt...


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2008)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> seine durin wird derzeit gut eingefahren..und dient als werbezweck um den leuten mal farbe beizubringen und zu zeigen das gabeln nicht nur weiß und schwarz sind!
> 
> gruß
> 
> P.S david der gabel gehts bei mir blendent!ich hab dei 80mm schon 3mal voll ausgenutzt...




oh mike mussst du alle Gablen zerstören?  :l
Die Gable kommt aber nochmal in service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saarmann (11. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wer sich die "Mountainbike" bisher immer am Kiosk gekauft hat, kann jetzt zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen! 

Das Jahresabo für 44 Euro und dann gibts den Montageständer (Fa. Point) gratis dazu! 

Ohne Witz! Die Karte ist in der Ausgabe 11/2008 drin. Online gibts den Ständer nur beim Zweijahresabo!

Was die Qualität angeht: Besser als der von Decatlon, da die Klemme die das Bike hält nicht aus Kunstoff ist, sondern aus Metall.

Also Montageständer für 44 ohne Versandkosten und die
Mountainbike für lau lesen!


----------



## cpetit (12. November 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis. Werde mir heute Mittag mal die Zeitschrift anschauen.


----------



## Dijo (13. November 2008)

Saarmann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer sich die "Mountainbike" bisher immer am Kiosk gekauft hat, kann jetzt zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen!
> 
> ...




die Karte war ach schon in der August ausgabe und da hab ich den Ständer bereits bestellt und bekommen.

Ist echt ok, für den Preis. 

Nur an den Schnellverschluss muss man sich ein bisschen gewöhnen


----------

